
An hour of Code with Minecraft - jamsc
https://code.org
======
DanBC
Here's the minimal Mojang announcement: [https://mojang.com/2015/11/minecraft-
meets-hour-of-code/](https://mojang.com/2015/11/minecraft-meets-hour-of-code/)

